# 100 Life hacks



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some quite clever ones in here

www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/100-life-hacks-that-make-life-easier.html


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Some good stuff there Kev.

Davy


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Kev some of those are genius.
Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One I can add that I've been using for years in my garage, which is to cut a corner off a 4 pinta type bottle on the bottom handle side, or Domestos for HD use, great for putting the contents of your nut and bolt tub after finding the one you need, rather than using your fingers just sweep them into the bottle and into the tub.

Tip two is one of those telescopic magnets is great for saving bending or kneeling to pick up dropped screws etc.

Any tips from others most welcome, we all have our faves


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

this appears to emanate from the USA; over here it's called common sense.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> this appears to emanate from the USA; over here it's called common sense.


Ah, I must tell Liz, she thought it was only I who knew it all :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a bit puzzled by the one that tells me to, and I quote verbatim:

"Use a coozie to cover your stick on hot days"

So far, I have never had any desire to cover my stick with anything on a hot day!


----------

